# In The Mountains Of Western NC.



## Over Exposed (Apr 25, 2011)

This thread is dedicated to the Blue Ridge and the landscapes that grace the areas surrounding my new home here in Asheville, NC. There is plenty to explore for many years to come and I look forward to sharing the HDR images I've captured from my time spent out in the wilderness.

To kick things off, this image was taken from this mornings sunrise hike. I woke up to the usual 4:30 a.m. alarm and rolled out of bed. My best friend, Samson, more eager to hit the ground running, nudged us on our way out the door and we hit the road. We arrived at the trailhead around 5:30, added a few layers and hit the trail. Today we hit two different trails starting off with the Deep Gap trail from Mt. Mitchell on past Mt. Craig. The clouds where thick at the high elevations which I hoped would clear. After all, the weather changes up here quick. As we reached Mt. Craig and the vantage point I was shooting for, the clouds stuck around relentlessly. As the time went by and sunrise had passed, I knew the show was not exactly what I was hoping for. The sunrise was clouded out, but once the sun gained some elevation this nice waining warm mist put on a show of it's own. All in all another great morning. Knocked out 8 miles and home by noon.


----------



## Provo (Apr 26, 2011)

I like the warmth glow as a result of the myst 
I think the image size posted here as a result of the limit doesn't 
justify the presentation I can see through the myst the next mountain top
off in the distance pretty cool.


----------



## Over Exposed (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks Provo, you can see the larger version on my Flickr stream linked in my signature. Looks great large on black.

This image is from the morning before the above image on Easter Sunday.....


----------



## Provo (Apr 27, 2011)

dude that last one is very nice what a view I like the tranquility of taking a walk in places like this very relaxing to just see & hear nature.


----------



## Over Exposed (Apr 29, 2011)

This morning's sunrise was particularly cloudy, but the foreground clouds started to lift giving this peek at the cumulous clouds that lied beyond. Never the less, no better way to kick off a Friday!


----------



## Cyclographist (Apr 29, 2011)

Awesome shots! Ive seen a lot of amazing sights hiking in the mountains but ive never been able to capture them appropriately with a camera. What program do you use to process your hdr's?


----------



## Over Exposed (Apr 29, 2011)

Hey Cyclo, glad you like them! 

I'm a die hard Photomatix user. I've tried a hand full of others and was never able to achieve the same results. I also use CS4 and ACR 5.0. Saving up to make a purchase of noiseware.


----------



## Over Exposed (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm headed out to the shining rock wilderness for today and tomorrow, but wanted to leave TPF with one more before I head out.


----------



## Over Exposed (May 2, 2011)

One from the trip this weekend...


----------



## Over Exposed (May 17, 2011)




----------



## Amocholes (May 17, 2011)

I really like the waterfall!


----------

